# Poo Pourri.com



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2013)

Just saw this ad and found it hilarious.  The woman is advertising a real product in a most humorous way.  It discusses a common bodily function so skip it if that bothers you.


Girls Don't Poop - PooPourri.com - YouTube


----------



## Katie H (Oct 22, 2013)

My best friend told me about this fine, fine product last spring and I laughed until tears ran down my face and my sides ached.

Believe it or not, one of our upscale cutsey-pie boutiques sells it here.  I don't think I could contain myself if I actually saw the product for real.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 22, 2013)

A friend sent that link to me a few weeks ago. You're right. It is quite funny. 

Some of the "scents" they advertise are a stitch. My favorite has to be "poo-tonium".


----------



## bakechef (Oct 22, 2013)

I saw this a couple weeks ago and showed my friends, I was shocked that it was a real product!  Great way to advertise a product and the video was bound to go viral!


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

Just saw this-----Thanks for posting it this,  AndyM. Funny! 

_"It discusses a common bodily function so skip it if that bothers you."_

Thanks for the warning but bodily functions don't bother me. Nor the word 'poo' in the subject heading ----which is the diminutive for "poop".

I see it doesn't bother others either which is the adult way to handle it.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2014)

Again?

Sorry, but I think this is just as inappropriate as the other Poop thread that was just removed.


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

Kayelle;1362241[B said:
			
		

> ]Again?[/B]
> 
> Sorry, but I think this is just as inappropriate as the other Poop thread that was just removed.



*No, not again-----   but still.* 

If one post is deemed inappropriate it's just curious why this one wasn't deleted also when it was first posted---- *by someone else* about 6 months ago. Two different site moderators thought it was o.k. and funny back then so.........I'm confused. 

When that post first appeared I thought the post was 'tacky' but didn't comment. Just today I reassessed it and thought, if everyone else thinks it funny---- then maybe I should join the in-crowd.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 9, 2014)

cave76 said:


> No, not again-----   but still.
> 
> If one post is deemed inappropriate it's just curious why this one wasn't deleted also when it was first posted---- by someone else about 6 months ago. Two different site moderators thought it was o.k. and funny back then so.........I'm confused.
> 
> When that post first appeared I thought the post was 'tacky' but didn't comment. Just today I reassessed it and thought, if everyone else thinks it funny---- then maybe I should join the in-crowd.



I would hardly call four people "everyone else." But I find it hard to believe you can't see what's offensive about your other post. As I said before, I think you just like stirring things up.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2014)

cave76 said:


> *No, not again-----   but still.*
> 
> If one post is deemed inappropriate it's just curious why this one wasn't deleted also when it was first posted---- *by someone else* about 6 months ago. Two different site moderators thought it was o.k. and funny back then so.........I'm confused.
> 
> When that post first appeared I thought the post was 'tacky' but didn't comment. Just today I reassessed it and thought, if everyone else thinks it funny---- then maybe I should join the in-crowd.



Interesting Cave. I didn't notice this was an old thread and I never saw it last year or I would have said something then.

Both your thread that was removed and this one, are inappropriate for a cooking site. Yes, we all know that poop is a bodily function along with farts etc. but most people past adolescence don't find it a subject to discuss.


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Interesting Cave. *I didn't notice this was an old thread* and I never saw it last year or I would have said something then.
> 
> Both your thread that was removed and this one, are inappropriate for a cooking site. Yes, we all know that poop is a bodily function along with farts etc. but most people past adolescence don't find it a subject to discuss.



A lot of the discord here (at ALL forums) happen because people don't read the entire post/thread. *I can understand* that but it does lead to some furious flames and also to some very funny misunderstandings. 

Even-handedness in doling out enforcement of Rules is a much desired but not often attained goal on forums. 

Disease and deplorable conditions aren't funny, like a woman sitting on a toilet. If a person finds that funny. When it was first posted I just thought it was tacky and didn't comment until I decided to join the crowd and moderators and laugh at it also ---just a bit ago. 

Not meaning to argue----- but what subject(s) do you think is appropriate for Off Topic?


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2014)

I apologize to all who were offended.  I just saw it as a funny product advertisement.


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I apologize to all who were offended.  I just saw it as a funny product advertisement.



That's alright. No need to apologize to me--- I just thought it was tacky but since this is forum for all types (with different levels of humor) I would have never presumed to report it or complain.

I wonder if I apologize for the other "p*** thread if the mods will allow  it to stand.


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

"I don't know anything, but I do know that everything is interesting if you go into it deeply enough."
~Richard Feynman


----------



## GotGarlic (May 9, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That's alright. No need to apologize to me--- I just thought it was tacky but since this is forum for all types (with different levels of humor) I would have never presumed to report it or complain.
> 
> I wonder if I apologize for the other "p*** thread if the mods will allow  it to stand.



Hardy har har! That is *so* funny! Not.

There are lots of places on the Internet where anything goes. Why don't you take your off-topic posts where they will be appreciated?


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2014)

This is just one of those places.......Hot Topics - GardenWeb


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Hardy har har! That is *so* funny! Not.
> 
> There are lots of places on the Internet where anything goes. Why don't you take your off-topic posts where they will be appreciated?



*That's seems a bit like an ad hominem attack to me, but I'll ignore it----and thepeople who approve of ad hominem attacks.
*


----------



## roadfix (May 9, 2014)

My urine odor from asparagus consumption thread got yanked as well a few months back.  I love asparagus.


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2014)

roadfix said:


> My urine odor from asparagus consumption thread got yanked as well a few months back. I love asparagus.


 
I missed that thread. I hadn't noticed a change in smell.
Great. Next time I have asparagus now...


----------



## 320flyer (May 9, 2014)

Hmm.....seems like the first amendment isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2014)

There's a reason this site is called "Discuss Cooking."  Many of us consider DC as almost a second family, and we pride ourselves on being kind and respectful, while also having fun.  The site is privately owned, and there are rules that need to be observed so it doesn't become a free-for-all.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 9, 2014)

320flyer said:


> Hmm.....seems like the first amendment isn't guaranteed.



Two observations here. First, you are in Ontario, so the first amendment doesn't apply to you anyway. Second, even if you are in the US, a privately owned website can censor you in any way it wishes.


----------



## cave76 (May 9, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> There's a reason this site is called "Discuss Cooking."  Many of us consider DC as almost a second family, and we pride ourselves on being kind and respectful, while also having fun.  The site is privately owned, and *there are rules that need to be observed* so it doesn't become a free-for-all.



From Forum Rules:

"Personal attacks on others will not be tolerated. Challenge others' points of view and opinions, but do so respectfully and thoughtfully."

"We take the "be nice" rule VERY seriously! We do not tolerate ANY rudeness."


----------



## Mad Cook (May 9, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Just saw this ad and found it hilarious. The woman is advertising a real product in a most humorous way. It discusses a common bodily function so skip it if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> Girls Don't Poop - PooPourri.com - YouTube


If this is a real advert why does it use a pseudo-English accent? For the benefit of non-English English speakers this is someone trying to sound "upper class" but not succeeding. Is this how most Americans think the English speak?


----------



## Mad Cook (May 9, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I apologize to all who were offended. I just saw it as a funny product advertisement.


Don't worry about it, Andy. I did too. In fact I was more offended by the mock English 
accent ;-)


----------



## roadfix (May 9, 2014)

Any voice with an accent gets our attention.  They don't have to be authentic.  That's how most ad agencies roll here...LOL..


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2014)

Ain't that the truth.
When did we get these English accented pitchmen, about 15 years ago?
Obviously they know more about the crap they are selling on late night TV.
oops, it's not late night TV anymore, is it? They have whole channels devoted to informercials now.
Progress.


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Any voice with an accent gets our attention.  They don't have to be authentic.  That's how most ad agencies roll here...LOL..




Fake Australian accents are all the rage now.  Just listen to any Outback Steakhouse ad on TV.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 9, 2014)

cave76 said:


> *That's seems a bit like an ad hominem attack to me, but I'll ignore it----and the people who approve of ad hominem attacks.
> *





> ad hominem
> You attacked your opponent's character or personal traits in an attempt to undermine their argument.



What I wrote is not an ad hominem attack. It's not a an attack or a logical argument at all. The point you don't seem to get, or care about, is that most people don't care to discuss bodily functions on a cooking forum. If you do, there are plenty of other places to do that.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 9, 2014)

320flyer said:


> Hmm.....seems like the first amendment isn't guaranteed.



Not sure what you mean by that. The First Amendment guarantees the right to free speech. It does not guarantee speech immunity from criticism.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 9, 2014)

FWIW, if something offends you, don't watch it. If someone says something that annoys you (annoys, not misinterprets what you posted earlier and you're clearing up a point), let it roll off your back. Life is too short to get your knickers in a twist over little things like this. Take a deep breath, relax, and move on.

Seems kind of silly to waste time sniping back and forth when you can spend quality time moving on and finding yummy recipes. Or goofing off in a thread that actually has appeal. 

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 9, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> If this is a real advert why does it use a pseudo-English accent? For the benefit of non-English English speakers this is someone trying to sound "upper class" but not succeeding. Is this how most Americans think the English speak?


Actually, the actress's name is Bethany Woodruff, and she is from Scotland.

Also, I wonder the same thing when I see British or Australian actors portraying Americans on television. Some do it convincingly, but others sound very exaggerated and fake.


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> FWIW, if something offends you, don't watch it. If someone says something that annoys you (annoys, not misinterprets what you posted earlier and you're clearing up a point), let it roll off your back. Life is too short to get your knickers in a twist over little things like this. Take a deep breath, relax, and move on.
> 
> Seems kind of silly to waste time sniping back and forth when you can spend quality time moving on and finding yummy recipes. Or goofing off in a thread that actually has appeal.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.


 
Like


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, the actress's name is Bethany Woodruff, and she is from Scotland.
> 
> Also, I wonder the same thing when I see British or Australian actors portraying Americans on television. Some do it convincingly, but others sound very exaggerated and fake.




The guy who does "House" was amazing.  Also, saw another guy on Ellen yesterday who's on a series and also does a great American accent.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 9, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> The guy who does "House" was amazing.  Also, saw another guy on Ellen yesterday who's on a series and also does a great American accent.


I agree. Hugh Laurie is one of the better ones. In fact, I assumed he was an American for a long time until I saw him give an interview on a talk show.

On the other hand, I remember watching Michael Caine in "Cider House Rules". Although I think he's a wonderful actor, his American accent in that movie is atrociously painful to listen to. Ewan McGregor is another who can't do an American accent to save his life.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I agree. Hugh Laurie is one of the better ones. In fact, I assumed he was an American for a long time until I saw him give an interview on a talk show.
> 
> On the other hand, I remember watching Michael Caine in "Cider House Rules". Although I think he's a wonderful actor, his American accent in that movie is atrociously painful to listen to.



Thanks Steve, Hugh Jackman was the only Hugh we could come up with, but I knew it wasn't right.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 9, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Hardy har har! That is *so* funny! Not.
> 
> There are lots of places on the Internet where anything goes. Why don't you take your off-topic posts where they will be appreciated?


 


Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, the actress's name is Bethany Woodruff, and she is from Scotland.
> 
> Also, I wonder the same thing when I see British or Australian actors portraying Americans on television.


The accent is still wrong. It's still someone who doesn't speak like that trying to sound as though she does. It's the sort of accent that cropped up in British films of the 1930s when the shop girl was pretending to be the lady of the manor. There were moments when the Poo Pourri girl's accent wavered and she came out with "Estuary English" vowels. 

"_Also, I wonder the same thing when I see British or Australian actors portraying Americans on television_" - as in that great Australian actor Errol Leslie Thomas Flynn who sounded equally bad when trying to be English or American


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2014)

There are a fair number of British/Australian actors who portray Americans in film and on TV.  I am often surprised to learn they are not American.

Not sure what that says.  Are American actors worse at doing accents than their British/Australian counterparts or is American English easier to fake?


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2014)

I had no idea Michael Caine was portraying an American in Cider House Rules.
That will give me something to look for next time I see it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 9, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Not sure what that says.  Are American actors worse at doing accents than their British/Australian counterparts or is American English easier to fake?


The one performance that really stands out as being very good -- and maybe because I just watched it recently -- is Meryl Streep as Margaret Thatcher.

I think Johnny Depp does some pretty convincing accents as well.

But one of my all time favorites is Harry Shearer in Spinal Tap. I actually watched that movie with some British folks and they all said that his accent was spot on.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> The one performance that really stands out as being very good -- and maybe because I just watched it recently -- is Meryl Streep as Margaret Thatcher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haven't watched Spinal Tap in ages, when it first came out.  Streep is amazing too, she could do a carpet commercial and win an award.

Johnny Depp as Captain Jack Sparrow,  :sigh:


----------



## 320flyer (May 9, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Two observations here. First, you are in Ontario, so the first amendment doesn't apply to you anyway. Second, even if you are in the US, a privately owned website can censor you in any way it wishes.



I may live in Ontario, I am a U.S. citizen married to a Canadian.  Born in St George UT and schooled in Phoenix. I am fully aware of the first amendment so please don't preach to me. And yes the first amendment DOUSE apply to me, as it douse to you.



GotGarlic said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. The First Amendment guarantees the right to free speech. It does not guarantee speech immunity from criticism.



I don't care about immunity from critisim, I care about a thread that is deleted. Freedom of speech suppressed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 9, 2014)

Is this forum privately maintained or is it an extension of the government? Therein lies your answer:

*4. Does the First Amendment apply to private companies and organizations?
No. The First Amendment applies to the government — to protect individuals from government censorship.*

First Amendment FAQs | 1 for All

In essence, a modified or deleted thread is not suppressing freedom of speech.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 10, 2014)

320flyer said:


> ...I am fully aware of the first amendment...


I just love when people throw out the old "my rights are being violated" line. I guess it's the fashionable thing to do these days. 

You may be aware of the first amendment, but you don't seem to understand what it means. The government can't limit your speech. You are able to freely criticize public officials, or even be a card-carrying Nazi, if that's your thing. The government can't arrest you for that alone, provided you're not actually causing anyone or anything harm by doing so.

However, Discuss Cooking isn't a government entity. It's a private business. Just like a restaurant can mandate that you wear a tie while eating there, or a convenience store can say "no shoes, no shirt, no service", online forums can establish their own guidelines of what is or isn't considered appropriate. If you choose not to follow those guidelines, they have every right to take down your post or, worst case scenario, ban you. Likewise, if people don't like the guidelines, they have every right to go somewhere else.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 10, 2014)

Okay, this thread is now closed.


----------

